# might move my rbp pair to a 30g breeder



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

my rbp that i bought as a breeding pair are currently housed in a 75g by themselves.

i'm considering moving them to a 30g breeder tank that i have have in my basement, nice and secluded and they can be by themselves. It's either that or i keep em in my bedroom and cover the tank for privacy.

now, i bought them from another member here as a breeding pair.

assuming they are, do you guys think a 30g breeder tank is large enough for them to breed in (36x18x12)...the extra depth, 18", gives em alot more room, in terms of surface area.

i could then free up the tank for something else.

another option would be to setup a spare 55g in the basement for them, that is now sitting in my garage, but i kinda hesitate to get another large tank going, which is why i mention the 30g breeder.

thx for any input
pt


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm not famaliar with the 30 gal brdr-

But I have two breeding pairs of 6 inch reds in a 55 gal-And have absolutley no problems with this setup at all-It's bit harder with two pairs-But I think for one pair you would be better off to use the 55 gal over the 30 brdr-IMO

No need to seclude them-Mine are in a very active place and see hundreds of customers a day and doesn't disturb them one bit either-


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> I'm not famaliar with the 30 gal brdr-
> 
> But I have two breeding pairs of 6 inch reds in a 55 gal-And have absolutley no problems with this setup at all-It's bit harder with two pairs-But I think for one pair you would be better off to use the 55 gal over the 30 brdr-IMO
> 
> No need to seclude them-Mine are in a very active place and see hundreds of customers a day and doesn't disturb them one bit either-


that's kinda the problem though. even though i am only 8 ft away and they see my a few hours a day, near them, they are still skittish/jumpy as hell when i get closer, which i think is the main factor as to why they won't breed.

now if your pairs see a ton of people every day, they prolly aren't bothered by their presence. it's the same if i go to my LFS, with red bellies...the ones there aren't skittish or jumpy because they see many people throughout the day.

i don't mind so much that my tern/piraya tank is that way, but it gets frustrating when i get within 3-4 ft of the red tank and they "flip out".

that's why i was considering this alternative strategy. i guess i could also maybe try adding more pygos to the tank to see if they calm down more in greater numbers, another strategy.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I never stated mine are not skiddish-

Cause they are-All the traffic in the world will not settle them down all the time-

I just have the tank divided so they can set their own territories and nests....Dont feel bad-I cant walk near my tank either without them freaking out-


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

ah ok, thx for the info!

if i decide to keep em in a 75g, the pair only, should i still section off part of the tank for a nest/breeding? or should i not bother since there are only two of them with the whole tank to themselves?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I wouldn't bother.......


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

why would you section of a part for a nest?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

imho, even if you only have a pair in the 75gal, i believe it would help if you were to make sections for the tank so that they can find themselves a good area to place the nest. Do you have anything in the tank other than gravel, is it pretty much just an empty tank?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

StryfeMP said:


> imho, even if you only have a pair in the 75gal, i believe it would help if you were to make sections for the tank so that they can find themselves a good area to place the nest. Do you have anything in the tank other than gravel, is it pretty much just an empty tank?


If they are going to breed-It isn't going to matter if a tank is sectioned or not-I have found sectioning a tank is only beneficial with multiple breeding pairs in the same tank...


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

ah ic ic. Does it not affect the pair though in that in a sectioned off tank they are able to chose and find a more secure and comfortable place to build the nest into? Almost like having 3 walls instead of just one big open room? I'm just thinking that even though they are a solo pair in a tank of their own, they'll still have that protective instinct and chose a nice secure spot to place the nest, so they can protect it and secure the area around the nest easily, as if there were others in there with them, or having people walking around or in front of the tank. If the aquaria was sectioned off, the pair wouldn't be in such an open area where they've got no safe place to swim to, I just think they'd stay uncomfortable if its just an open tank, thats all. But then again, different things work for different people, this is just my opinion.


----------

